# Lakers show interest in Harrington



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Harrington told ESPN.com earlier this week that the New York Knicks and Los Angeles Lakers have also tried to present Atlanta with workable sign-and-trade offers. But Harrington says he expects to end up with the Pacers or Warriors."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2519835


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The Knicks? Why the hell would he go there?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So our 2nd, 3rd, and 4th best players would all be SF/PF. Doesn't seem to make much sense to me but with Jim and Mitch running this team you never know.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> So our 2nd, 3rd, and 4th best players would all be SF/PF. Doesn't seem to make much sense to me but with Jim and Mitch running this team you never know.


Well it can make sense. Lamar Odom, Al Harrington, and Radmonovic all have trade value. If the Lakers had all three without giving up much, maybe they could put a trade or two together to bring some real talent back to L.A. and bring them back to title contention. Shooting gaurd is locked down, but other than that, I'm sure Harrington & Odom could both bring in all-star caliber players in other positions. Maybe put a trade together for AI or KG. You never can tell...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think radmonivic would have to go if we traded for harrington... dont wanna let go of odom.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we couldnt package him until december...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i think radmonivic would have to go if we traded for harrington... dont wanna let go of odom.


why sign radmonivic then let him go? Lakers need experience in the guard position.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Harrington to LA seems a bit redic. Why sign Vlad promise him starter minutes and then get Al?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> for AI or KG


AI???


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

all talk. nothings gonna happen.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Radmanovic/Al Harrington for KG 

lol jk


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ehh Im pretty sure we got out starting line up already.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Very doubtful we get AH...we probably tried to steal him for near nothing. The Pacer's 7.5 mil trade exception they got from the Peja deal is tailor made for AH...wonder what the holdup is? Iverson was in Atlanta last week wearing an Atlanta Jersey...hmm. Golden state's the other team that is always mentioned but what do they have to trade, draft picks?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Harrington fires his agent*

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/stories/0802hawks.html

Soon-to-be-traded Hawk apparently will hire Arn Tellem

By SEKOU SMITH; The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 08/01/06

Al Harrington plans to fire his longtime agent, according to several people familiar with the situation, meaning the month-long wait for a resolution to the Hawks-Harrington trade saga could last quite a bit longer.

Harrington took steps to sever ties with his New York-based agent Andy Miller on Tuesday, meaning the negotiating process regarding the sign-and-trade deal he's seeking, with assistance from the Hawks, is far from complete.

With Harrington seeking new representation, league rules stipulate that there must be 15 days between the time Harrington files the paperwork to fire Miller and retains new representation, meaning the process could stretch well into this month before it is resolved.

Miller did not return several phone calls.

People familiar with the situation said Harrington will hire Arn Tellem as his new agent.

Harrington is prepared to restart the entire process, the people familiar with the situation said. That means new teams could get involved, wiping out a proposed deal that would have sent Harrington back to Indiana in exchange for cash, a draft pick and John Edwards.

There were more than a half dozen teams that inquired about sign-and-trade possibilities involving Harrington before the list was narrowed to Indiana and Golden State last month. That list included the Los Angeles Lakers, the Minnesota Timberwolves, the Chicago Bulls, the Detroit Pistons and the Milwaukee Bucks.

With the news that the trade process will begin anew, the list of teams showing interest in Harrington could increase.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, sure. 

Get rid of Aaron Mckie and sign Al if he is willing come off the bench 'cause if Vlad comes off the bench, we lose 3-point shooting threat.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

more speculation involving the Laker.

Check it out


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i really hope we dont get al... we just got vlad, and we have lamar already... how he he going to fit in?


----------



## kobe81_62mvp (Jul 24, 2006)

i hope he would be on the lakers :banana: 


he can be our starting SF :clap: 

:clap: 


kwame
odom
harrington/radmanovic
kobe
smush


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Hoopsworld. nuff said'


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

you guys have to admit..this would benifit the lakers no matter what...even if it doesnt work out they could trade harrington to get another significant player and if he does help the lakers...welll thats self explanatory


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Al could also play PF in the tri

This team needs some talent and Al i think could be a 2nd option, because face it ya'll LO doesnt have the mind set to be a 2nd option, if he was a 3rd, his game would be a lot more effective


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Al could also play PF in the tri


He gets killed on D when he plays he PF. Even though LO isnt the greatest 2nd option, adding Harington would give us another chucker. 

We dont need any more tweener forwards.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They're saying on CL and LG that Hacksaw (not usually very reliable....) said that the Hawks have approached the Lakers and offered a package including Bynum, Smush and a #1 for Harrington. Forget for a second that the salaries don't match...I don't like that trade at all.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Bynum straight up for Harrington but luckly this is Hacksaw reporting and I have never heard one of his rumors actually happen in the 5 years I've been listening to him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats a horrible deal. We give up our starting PG, our future, and a 1st round pick for a player that plays the same position as the player we just spent our MLE on...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah it'd be a horrible trade...it better not happen.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> They're saying on CL and LG that Hacksaw (not usually very reliable....) said that the Hawks have approached the Lakers and offered a package including Bynum, Smush and a #1 for Harrington. Forget for a second that the salaries don't match...I don't like that trade at all.


 uke:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we can get Al for Mihm and Cook and stuff like that I'm cool with it. But I'm keeping Bynum and not trading him for anyone at least for the next 3 years or so.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Apparently some Atlanta reporter said on AM570 that the Hawks and Lakers are talking, and that the Hawks like Chris Mihm. They are also looking for a versatile player like Brian Cook. A few posters confirmed hearing this.

Chris Mihm + Brian Cook + Aaron McKie + First Round Pick FOR Al Harrington....I'd do that one in a heartbeat.

PG: Smush Parker...Shammond Williams...Sasha Vujacic...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...J.R. Pinnock
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton
PF: Al Harrington...Vladimir Radmanovic...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Apparently some Atlanta reporter said on AM570 that the Hawks and Lakers are talking, and that the Hawks like Chris Mihm. They are also looking for a versatile player like Brian Cook. A few posters confirmed hearing this.
> 
> Chris Mihm + Brian Cook + Aaron McKie + First Round Pick FOR Al Harrington....I'd do that one in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


With this line-up we could win the West. IF BYNUM becomes a reliable rotation guy and Farmar by season's end is our best pg. 

Kobe could drop his scoring average down to the Shaq Era 25ppg get us 7 assists and 7 boards and possibly snag the MVP. 

We won 45 games with last season's roster wth this one we could do work. But strange as this sounds I'd prefer Walton starts at 3 and Odom plays 4. And bring Vlad and harrington off the bench. Walton gives us defense and passing, Odom can guard the 4's generally pretty well aside from the really big 4's like Duncan. harrington isn't good defending the 4 spot so I fear him as our starter there. I know this has no chance of going down though because PJ would start Vlad or harrington if we got him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Apparently some Atlanta reporter said on AM570 that the Hawks and Lakers are talking, and that the Hawks like Chris Mihm. They are also looking for a versatile player like Brian Cook. A few posters confirmed hearing this.
> 
> Chris Mihm + Brian Cook + Aaron McKie + *First Round Pick* FOR Al Harrington....I'd do that one in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


:thinking:

I think we should give them cash instead of first round pick


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Al Harrington's new agent said he is willing to listen to offers from all teams, making what looked like a done deal for the Indiana Pacers to acquire the free agent now seem uncertain. The Atlanta forward, who had played six years for the Pacers, dumped agent Andy Miller and chose Arn Tellem of Wasserman Media Group. Tellem, a heavy hitter who also represents Houston's Tracy McGrady and Memphis' Pau Gasol, will officially become Harrington's agent on Monday." 

We will explore the entire range of options available to Al," Tellem said. "We consider every team in the mix until there is a deal." Harrington is considered the top remaining free agent on the market. He averaged 18.6 points and 6.9 rebounds per game for the Hawks last season." AP/Macon Telegraph 
http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The chase for Atlanta Hawks forward Al Harrington is wide open, according to his new agent.

Arn Tellem told The Associated Press on Tuesday that every team is in the mix for the former Indiana Pacer until a deal is reached.

"We will explore the entire range of options available to Al," Tellem said.

Harrington fired his longtime agent Andy Miller and will replace him with Tellem next week.

The Pacers remain one of the favorites to land Harrington in a sign-and-trade deal with Atlanta, but several teams -- such as Golden State and the Los Angeles Lakers -- could try to get him.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060809/SPORTS04/608090425/1088/SPORTS04


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I want Al Harrington.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Apparently some Atlanta reporter said on AM570 that the Hawks and Lakers are talking, and that the Hawks like Chris Mihm. They are also looking for a versatile player like Brian Cook. A few posters confirmed hearing this.
> 
> *Chris Mihm + Brian Cook + Aaron McKie + First Round Pick FOR Al Harrington....I'd do that one in a heartbeat.*
> 
> ...


Why would the Hawks accept that deal?


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

IDK, but i pretty sure harrington is gonna end up in pacers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> Why would the Hawks accept that deal?


Because it's better than giving him away to the Pacers for nothing.........


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Because it's better than giving him away to the Pacers for nothing.........


technically speaking, yes it is.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From a Pacers forum:

August 16, 2006
Ask the Expert
Posted by Mike Wells

I’m sure we’re all thinking the same when I say I thought the deal for Al Harrington would be done. Every time it seems like a deal is about to be finalized, there’s some kind of hang up. Most of you guys will probably disagree with me because of how you feel about him, but I thought Bob Kravitz’s column was pretty funny Wednesday. I don’t think Bob is actually sitting at home every day waiting for me to call him to tell inform him the deal is finally done. Sekou Smith and I are the ones waiting around for the deal to be done. I still think Harrington will be a Pacer when it’s all said and done.

Let’s answer some questions now…

(Warren) Question: Can you explain WHY the Pacers are working on a Sign-and-Trade with Atlanta for Harrington, vs. simply SIGNING Al? Certainly I see the value to Atlanta in a Sign-and-Trade, but I'm mystified as to why it benefits the Pacers! Seems to me that giving up a #1 Draft Pick is terribly expensive.... for an Un-Restricted Free Agent! Why are teams simply not laying the cash out for Al (whatever amount is required)? 
Thank you.

Answer: This is a rather simply answer, Warren. The Pacers can sign Harrington outright, but they can’t offer him anymore than the midlevel exception, which is about $5 million. Harrington doesn’t plan on taking that much of a pay cut. That’s why the Pacers are offering the future first round draft pick and trade exception for Harrington. I’ve received numerous emails from fans saying Harrington isn’t worth that much. I don’t think that’s too much for a player that’s probably going to average around 17 or 18 points a game.* The Pacers have to offer something because teams like Denver, Golden State and the Lakers are waiting for the deal to fall through.
*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sean said:


> From a Pacers forum:
> 
> August 16, 2006
> Ask the Expert
> ...


As are the Nets. In all likely hood, if he doesnt sign with the Pacers, than the Warriors would be happy to work something out with the Hawks.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Because it's better than giving him away to the Pacers for nothing.........


hmmm...Hawks are reluctant to add salary..so the TE could serve their purpose rather than acquiring players...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Updates from CL and Real GM:

http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...6&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#165496

Bernie's quote was essentially that the Pacers deal is, at least for now, no more. He said it is another situation in which the GM and the owner are not on the same page (on the Pacers side). He said there are other deals out there, and in most cases, it is guys offering overpaid veterans that they're not willing to take. He said the most desirable deal involves someone offering 3 guys, 2 of them are young and they want them, 1 a veteran that they don't want, but will live with. The issue is that this other team doesn't want to meet Al's salary demands. But, if Al lowers demands or team ups willingness to take on Al's deal, that one can work. He also said if they resigned Al and traded him later, they can't deal him till December 15th. He wasn't really saying that was an "option", he referred to it when somebody asked him if they might do that.


ALSO:

On am570 Steve Hartman asked a question and Sonny said that he had dinner with Al and Kobe agent. They were talking about the Al Harrington trade. They want Bynum in the trade.

AND:

...word is the Pacers deal is falling apart.

...one of the Atlanta owners was on his weekly show in ATL - breakfast with Bernie - and he said the Indy deal was unravelling.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i really dont think harrington would work on the lakers squad. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I think it is highly unlikely that he ends up in the P & G, but you never know...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It just get crazier every minute. From an Atlanta newspaper:

By SEKOU SMITH; The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

Published on: 08/18/06 

In the pantheon of recent Hawks minidramas, and there have been many, none contains the mystery, intrigue and exhausting qualities of the still-yet-to-be-completed Al Harrington sign-and-trade soap opera. 

A deal with the Indiana Pacers has been "imminent" for weeks, though it's undergone more face-lifts than Joan Rivers...

...Since the Hawks don't want lengthy contracts in return, why not consider these three new options? 

1. Do a sign-and-trade with the Lakers for Chris Mihm, Aaron McKie, Brian Cook and a future draft pick. 

Mihm is making $4.2 million this season, McKie $2.5 million and Cook just $1.5 million. All three players are in contract years, meaning the Hawks would have the option of resigning them if they fit in well with their young talent or let them move on at season's end. The draft pick is the cherry on top. 

more in link...
http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/stories/0820nbainsider.html


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Because it's better than giving him away to the Pacers for nothing.........


A 1st rounder is not nothing. Besides, Atlanta has the team set so adding average players in the club would just hinders away the development of their studs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sean said:


> It just get crazier every minute. From an Atlanta newspaper:
> 
> By SEKOU SMITH; The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> ...



This offer to me makes the most sense why would the Hawks do the Pacers a favor in the same conference. 

Mihm and Cook aren't exactly scrubs. Mihm would give them a legit option in the post for some buckets and for shot blocking and Cook gives a pick and pop big. 

For us I think it gives us quality depth. I'm not as giddy about Harrington as others are he's small and not that good defensively. He's not a featured guy but coupled with Kobe, odom and Vlad we'd have a 4 pronged attack along with Kwame. 

I think the league is about having quality depth and varied scoring options.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Harrington deal to Indiana IS DEAD..Lakers, Wolves, Warriors and Nets appears on the run for Harrington...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Who has the best chance to get him now that harrington isnt going back to indiana?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Who has the best chance to get him now that harrington isnt going back to indiana?


 I got to say the Warriors . Why? Warriors will most likely deal a youngster(Pietrus) and more.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Who has the best chance to get him now that harrington isnt going back to indiana?


the NETS :wink:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> the NETS :wink:


I hope so.. we would have a crazy lineup. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

master8492 said:


> A 1st rounder is not nothing. Besides, Atlanta has the team set so adding average players in the club would just hinders away the development of their studs.



Alanta has a team set? Set to what miss the playoffs? They need a lot more help than any team can offer them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Bynum and all. But if the Hawks want him, than they should get him. We don't have years to wait for him to turn into a good player that is solid at backing up and maybe starting. Kobes prime is now. And Phil's coaching is now. 

Bynum, filler, first round = Solid pick up for lakers that helps spread floor with good shooting, decent rebounding, and decent defense.

Pros: He helps alot NOW.
Cons: Bynum in 5 years could be a beast.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like Bynum and all. But if the Hawks want him, than they should get him. We don't have years to wait for him to turn into a good player that is solid at backing up and maybe starting. Kobes prime is now. And Phil's coaching is now.
> 
> Bynum, filler, first round = Solid pick up for lakers that helps spread floor with good shooting, decent rebounding, and decent defense.
> 
> ...


First off, that would have to be one hell of a filler to match the salary Harrington wants. 

Second, what a terrible trade. You can't give up our future unless you're getting someone that makes us a contender right now. Harrington hardly fits that bill, and with the Vlad signing, and the way Walton improved last year, I don't think it would improve our team much at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow! "Al-to-Indy" is dead, so this really might happen!

We need to offer up a deal of Mihm, Cook, McKie, cash (to buy-out McKie) and a future first-round pick again.

It'd be more attractive to the Hawks than anything any of the other contending teams (T-Wolves, Nuggets, Warriors) could offer.

The Nuggets would only be willing to give up players such as Najera, Evans (s&t) and Kleiza.
The T-Wolves are only offerring up stuff like Jaric, Hudson and Hassell.
Meanwhile, the Warriors don't want to trade Ellis, Pietrus, Biedrins, Diogu or O'Bryant, and instead keep trying to unload Dunleavy and Murphy.

The issue right now is money, as Al is looking for the most he can possibly get. So, if the Lakers can offer up a 6yr deal (5th yr team option, 6th yr player option) starting at $8M...I don't see how Al or the Hawks could refuse.

PG: Smush Parker...Shammond Williams...Sasha Vujacic...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...J.R. Pinnock
SF: Al Harrington...Luke Walton...Devin Green
PF: Lamar Odom...Vladimir Radmanovic...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum

Meanwhile, Atlanta would have...

PG: Speedy Claxton...Tyronn Lue...Royal Ivey
SG: Joe Johnson...Josh Childress...Salim Stoudamire
SF: Marvin Williams...Josh Smith
PF: Shelden Williams...Lorenzen Wright...Brian Cook
C: Zaza Pachulia...Chris Mihm

We could be a legit title contender, and the Hawks could be in line to make a run for the playoffs with a very deep team.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wow! "Al-to-Indy" is dead, so this really might happen!
> 
> We need to offer up a deal of Mihm, Cook, McKie, cash (to buy-out McKie) and a future first-round pick again.
> 
> ...



Atlanta wouldn't do that deal....the only good thing in the deal is Mihm...and it would not make them deeper...


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Im all for getting Harrington, but we had supposedly already given Vlad a starting spot. Plus we would be very weak at the center position w/o Mihm.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wow! "Al-to-Indy" is dead, so this really might happen!
> 
> We need to offer up a deal of Mihm, Cook, McKie, cash (to buy-out McKie) and a future first-round pick again.


Atlanta would take if you also include Vujacic and take on John Edwards...



Damian Necronamous said:


> The issue right now is money, as Al is looking for the most he can possibly get. So, if the Lakers can offer up a 6yr deal (5th yr team option, 6th yr player option) starting at $8M...I don't see how Al or the Hawks could refuse.


And the lineups will be...

PG: Smush Parker...Shammond Williams...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...J.R. Pinnock
SF: Al Harrington...Luke Walton...Devin Green
PF: Lamar Odom...Vladimir Radmanovic...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum...John Edwards

And "Hotlanta" should after this move, trade Childress to GS for Pietrus and Chris Taft, so that could be our lineup:

PG: Speedy Claxton...Tyronn Lue...Royal Ivey...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Joe Johnson...Michael Pietrus...Salim Stoudamire
SF: Marvin Williams...Josh Smith
PF: Shelden Williams...Brian Cook
C: Zaza Pachulia...Chris Mihm...Chris Taft...Solomon Jones

I don't think that we will need to sign Wright with Mihm, Cook and Taft arriving...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*San Francisco Chronicle* Golden State appears to have received yet another lifeline in its pursuit of Al Harrington. The Hawks' forward is still on the market, despite switching agents from Andy Miller to Arn Tellem, after a sign-and-trade deal between Atlanta and Indiana reportedly was nixed by Pacers ownership.

According to two league sources, the Warriors have revived discussions with three teams on a multiple-player swap, with the principal parts involving Mike Dunleavy Jr. going to the Clippers, Corey Maggette to Denver and Joe Smith to Atlanta, with the Warriors getting Harrington.

Though it would be a thorny transaction to meet salary-cap requirements, Tellem represents both Harrington and Dunleavy. A similar multi-team deal was discussed in Las Vegas during the summer league, according to one of the sources.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Walsh Says Harrington Deal Still On Table*

Walsh Says Harrington Deal Still On Table

By Conrad Brunner
Aug. 21, 2006

The Pacers are still very much involved in discussions about a possible sign-and-trade deal for Atlanta forward Al Harrington, franchise CEO & President Donnie Walsh said today.

Weekend media reports suggested ownership had stepped in to squelch the deal, leading the Hawks to re-open trade discussions with other teams.

"I think we're coming down to it and we'll either get it or we won't," said Walsh. "It's a negotiation – in terms of the trade, in terms of the (contract). We've been negotiating and that takes time. Usually, the press doesn't get wind of that until it gets toward the end. But here it seems like they were in it before we had any understanding we could do a trade with Atlanta and then (reported) definitely that the deal was done or that it was imminent before we even talked to Al's people. You have to understand, there was also a change of agents in all this, so that took some time, too.

"I think it's business as usual, myself. It's gone the way every deal goes for me."

Walsh said co-owners Herb and Melvin Simon have been involved in the discussions, but that has been the norm throughout his career. The difference in this case, he said, has been the public nature of the trade negotiations through ongoing newspaper accounts in Atlanta and Indianapolis.

"The owners always get involved. The owners were involved from day one," he said. "If you think you're giving out $20-40 million packages without getting in touch with the owner, you're crazy. (Herb Simon)'s involvement has always been helpful to me. Look, this guy has made some great deals in his life, so he always brings a wrinkle in that's useful.

"I think he's in support of the deal but within the parameters."

more in link...
http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/walsh_harrington_060821.html


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.hoopshype.com/

They say theres a multi team trade that might happen

dunleavy going to la clips
maggette going to denver
joe smith to atlanta
harrington to warriors


Ps. this is only a rumor.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> http://www.hoopshype.com/
> 
> They say theres a multi team trade that might happen
> 
> ...



http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3931940#post3931940


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Agent: Deal 'Very Close' for Harrington's Return to Pacers*

Aug 21, 10:42 PM (ET)

By CLIFF BRUNT

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -It looks like Al Harrington will return to the Indiana Pacers after all.

After weeks of speculation about the free agent's status and reports in the past week that a deal between the Atlanta Hawks and the Pacers had fallen through, Harrington's new agent expects him to be in Indianapolis soon.

"It's very close to getting done with Indiana," Greg Lawrence, a spokesman for Harrington agent Arn Tellem, said Monday night.

Lawrence would not say when Harrington would sign or if it would be a sign-and-trade deal with Atlanta.

Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh wouldn't say that a deal was imminent, but said talks never ceased.

"We are still in negotiations with Al Harrington and the Atlanta Hawks," Walsh said.

Harrington is considered among the top free agents on the market. The 6-foot-9 forward averaged 18.6 points and 6.9 rebounds a game for the Hawks last season.

He played his first six NBA seasons for the Pacers before he was traded to the Hawks for Stephen Jackson in July 2004.

Harrington dumped agent Andy Miller this month and hired Tellem, who also represents Houston's Tracy McGrady and Memphis' Pau Gasol.

The Pacers gave themselves a chance to get Harrington when they gained a trade exception worth $7.5 million in the sign-and-trade deal that sent Peja Stojakovic to the New Orleans Hornets. They are trying to recover from a 41-41 season that ended with a first-round playoff exit.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08212006/v8716.html


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And it's a done deal! Al Harrington and John Edwards traded to Indiana for a 2007 1st round pick!


----------

